# Delaware sb 147 action alert



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*DELAWARE* Senator Karen E. Peterson has filed SB 147 www.legis.delaware.gov - Official web site of First State Legislature *"This Bill creates a disciplinary action if a veterinarian gives vaccines in excess of the recommended dosages and/or frequencies."* The bill has been assigned to the Senate Agriculture Committee.

*What You Can Do to Help:

Contact Senate Agriculture Committee Chair George Bunting [email protected] (302) 744-4286* & the members below and ask them to vote that *SB 147 "OUGHT TO PASS."*

Chair George Bunting [email protected] (302) 744-4286
Joseph W. Booth [email protected] (302) 744-4117
Bruce C. Ennis [email protected] (302) 744-4310
F. Gary Simpson [email protected] (302) 744-4134
Robert L. Venables [email protected] (302) 744-4298


*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals*, by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11 States consider controlling rabies vaccination intervals - VIN "Concerns in Delaware and Minnesota about over-vaccination center around the practice by some small-animal veterinarians of administering every one or two years rabies vaccines that have been proven to be effective for three years."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*DELAWARE* Rabies Bill SB 236 passed 6/30/12 www.legis.delaware.gov - Official web site of First State Legislature with insertion of underlined language in the bill text below to prevent veterinarians from issuing 1 or 2 year rabies certificates when a 3 year vaccine is administered.

Text: http://legis.delaware.gov/LIS/lis146.nsf/vwLegislation/SB+236/$file/legis.html?open "The veterinarian administering the vaccine shall complete the certificate specifying accurately the manufacturer’s specifications of the duration of immunity of the rabies vaccination used ...."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Rabies 'over-vaccination' targeted in Delaware* by Marc Selinger, The Examiner 7/2/12 Rabies 'over-vaccination' targeted in Delaware - Washington DC Cat Health | Examiner.com

_"Sen. Karen Peterson, the measure’s main sponsor. “It is needed because some veterinarians tell their clients that rabies shots must be administered annually when, in fact, they are using three-year vaccines. This practice can and has resulted in the deaths of dogs who were over-vaccinated.”_


----------

